
Show HN: JSON-to-JSON mapping done easily - ahmadassaf
https://github.com/BeameryHQ/Ditto
======
rezistik
I wouldn't trust any javascript module that uses `==` instead of `===`

------
anitil
I'm still a bit unsure what this does (not my field). Is it a sort of schema
transform for json?

~~~
ahmadassaf
yes .. so the problem this module tries to solve is an easy extensible way
(via templates) to transform JSON schemas

------
llourenco
Jolt, you suck! Move away for Ditto!

------
Trustworthy143
Great info thanks for sharing

